# Graphic lag when playing games



## Erickk (Nov 6, 2006)

I juz change my 9200SE to 9600SE.
And this problem come up, when i play 3D games example Warcraft3 or Onimusha or any 3D games i will lag.
If i restart then it won't lag for a few minute,after that it start to lag. Like slow motion for a few second then normal back and lag again. If i change all the setting the low it don't have any diffrent. Almost like graphic are lagging.
I already install the latest ATI driver and the catalyst control center and the problem still occurs.

I have no problem when play 3D games like warcraft3 when using 9200SE.

My PC SPEC:
P4 3.0GhZ
512Mb
9600SE
DirectX 9.0


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Erickk, and Welcome to TSF!

Could you please post the make/model and Wattage of your Power Supply Unit here.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

im just guessing , but i would say its your ram, because your graphics card is more powerful now it can support more complex textures and effects, and the higher the effects , the more demand for ram it will want to quickly load these effects. if you dont have enouph ram , your system will lagg trying to load. same thing happend to me and i just added ram.

but like i said im just guessing


----------



## Erickk (Nov 6, 2006)

chauffeur2 said:


> Hello Erickk, and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Could you please post the make/model and Wattage of your Power Supply Unit here.


ATX 450W


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Erickk said:


> ATX 450W


Thanks for that Erickk,

Now I would like you to go to the link in my signature; 'Everest™Home Edition'; read the instructions, then download the program [its FREE], and post back with your full System Specs.

The information we need can be found in the "Computer" Section, under 'Summary'.

Just take a screenshot of the Summary Page and post it here.


----------



## Erickk (Nov 6, 2006)

U are very polite :smile: 
I the 1 should saying Thankyou for helping me.
Thankyou.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

That's no problem Erickk, that is exactly what we are here for...to help you. :grin:

Now the 'Everest™' information tells me that you have 256 MB of RAM, and a graphics card on board; not to mention the other components.

When you want to play high graphic games like 'Warcraft3' and/or any 3D games, which are very resource hungry, you need to have a good Power Supply Unit and about 1024MB of RAM to properly see the benefits of the games in operation.

So, I personally think that your solution would be to invest in more RAM modules, and perhaps a bigger power supply unit, say a 550W+. 
I sincerely believe that the 450W PSU that you have is not quite enough. You can check this by looking at another link in my signature; "Power Supply Calculator".
When using the calculator, please add an extra 30% to the total given to allow for the times when you are in those intensive games.

Your games and your system will love you for it! :laugh: 
Not to mention the fact that the CPU will not be suffering from over-heating problems, which could easily occur when under-powered; which I suspect in your case.

Hopefully I have answered your queries/concerns, if not feel free to post back, and we will see what we can do to further assist you. :smile:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

i guessed right : )


----------



## Erickk (Nov 6, 2006)

Well....
I have no choice,i will try to add ram card 1st.
If the problem still occurs i will change my power supply.
Thx for ur help chauffeur2.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Not a problem...its been my pleasure to assist you.

Post back with what the end 'result' turns out to be.

:wave:


----------



## Erickk (Nov 6, 2006)

chauffeur2 said:


> Not a problem...its been my pleasure to assist you.
> 
> Post back with what the end 'result' turns out to be.
> 
> :wave:


Is ok now after adding 1 ram.
Wierd ah...
Thx.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting back Erikk,

Your computer will say "Thank You" every time you turn it on now! :laugh:

Enjoy it! :4-cheers:


----------



## Erickk (Nov 6, 2006)

Weird thing do happen....
My Computer are been naughty again.
The 1st day everything are OK, but now it happen again =.="
But the weird thing is I play NFS:CARBON with the setting HIGH have no lag while the Warcraft3 are lag !!!
WHY WHY WHY !


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Erikk,

Did you do the Power Supply Calculations?


----------



## Erickk (Nov 6, 2006)

No Idea to use it.
very complicated and i not good at computer thing.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Erickk,

I have just done a calculation using the information from your "Everest™" screenshot.
The result is, that the Power Supply Calculator says that you need a 358W PSU. :4-thatsba 
Now, you need to add 30% for loading, so the equation looks like this.

358W + 30% [108W] = 466W

What this means is that your generic ATX 450W PSU _is not_ big enough to handle the load when you play your high graphic intensity games. :sigh:

You really need to replace it with a 550W PSU of good quality.


----------



## Erickk (Nov 6, 2006)

@@
Ok it seems no other choice.
I will try it.


----------



## Ryan Kam (Mar 19, 2008)

How izzit now? Cuz i think i have graphic lagness too while playing high graphic requirement games. Haizzzzz.... I'm not good at electronics, so how do u check ur power supply thingy?


----------



## Erickk (Nov 6, 2006)

Ryan Kam said:


> How izzit now? Cuz i think i have graphic lagness too while playing high graphic requirement games. Haizzzzz.... I'm not good at electronics, so how do u check ur power supply thingy?


Which game do u play?
While for warcraft3 i jz hv to set the Sound Option and the lagging thing will gone.


----------

